# Hey guys



## CorySpaceCowboy (May 31, 2011)

Hi my names Cory, I have 15 fancies, 11 of which are a day old, but I'm here looking for answers to a few questions and to hopefully expand my knowledge of the cute things.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

:welcome1 It's always nice to see new faces!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Cory, welcome to the forum! We share the same name ^_^


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Good luck with the babies! We suuuuure would love to see pictures of your little ones, once you've been around enough to get photos up!


----------

